# Yellowknife Posting - Housing Questions & Any Other 'Good-stuff' to share?



## TangoMike (26 Feb 2013)

I'm hoping there might be some of you on here with up-to-date info on CFNA Yellowknife.

My boyfriend is posted there this summer.  We are aware that there are no PMQ's but have heard of some PWGSC housing that is dotted throughout the city (as per the MFRC Yellowknife Website).

Try as I might, I can not find any info on this housing. We just wanted to get an idea of prices, types of units, and availability, etc. 

Do any of you have any info on housing up there?  PWGSC or otherwise?  We know the gist of the higher costs, lower supply, but I am wondering if you, who have been posted/were posted to YK might have any info to help us out to prep.

He will be moving as an unaccompanied member as we are not common-law, but may follow him in the months after he relocates.  We ideally would love him to be in a space large enough to accommodate both of us should this happen.  But I'm sure that single members get a smaller space.  It would be awesome if any of you were living as a single up there that could give us an idea of what the space is like 

Any info is appreciated, Thanks in advance


----------

